# checking cam lean on a draw board



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

How exactly do you check for cam lean using a draw board? Do you take an arrow or straight edge and place it on the cam and see if it is parallel to the string?

Are you supposed to have zero cam lean at full draw or is the cam lean dependent on where the bow tunes best?


Thanks for the help


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you talking top or bottom cam? I have a vertical draw board so when I draw my bows back (fully decked out as if I was shooting) I can stand behind the bow and lok down the string to see if the cams are good to go. You can adjust the top via the split yoke,however,the bottom is no as simple. Sometimes swapping the limbs around can get the bottom "straighter" and some times not.


----------



## fotal (Jul 25, 2011)

Hold an arrow shaft on the side of the cam, parallel to the string, you can see how much deflection there is, tighten the yoke cable to the cam axle on the side that the arrow is pulled away from the string, (1 twist might bring it in 1/8") check top and bottom cams., As you get closer only one cam will need adjustment. Check your setup with a bare-shaft into the target from 20 yards or so.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

SO you do check the cam lean in the full draw position? Is it more important to have zero cam lean at full draw or a perfect bullet hole? I ask only because I have not been able to get a perfect bullet hole with this bow. It is an Hoyt alpha elite with fuel cams. That is one reason I built the draw board.


----------



## crawford1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have Kwik Shooter that i check cam lean with at full draw. On my Hoyts, i seem to have the top cam leaning slightly to the left for a right hand shooter. On most single cam bows it seems to tune better with a straight top cam. I play with the cable yokes when everything else doesnt seem to get a perfect bullet hole. If your not getting a perfect bullet hole it could be your bow grip,arrows,release, draw length and even how the string is touching your face{nose/cheek} on release. Just play with the top yokes and see if the paper hole gets better or worse. I would try 1/2 twist on one side of the yoke at a time.


----------

